# controller enigne CAT 3512



## JERCO (Ene 19, 2007)

hola. que tal , si alguien me pudiese dar una manito, la verdad es que en el trabajo me he encontrado con un  modulo  electronico que controla  toda la secuencia de arranque del grupo, lo que quiero sdaber es mas información , sobre todo saber el conexionado del modulo , este es de marca SEG MADE IM GERMANY
    TYPE- NP2 - 2 -9-24
    Y OTRO MODULO  DE TYPE- EP2 -8-24 MARCA SEG 
  , Por favor si alguie3m me pudiese dar informaciónes tecincas acerca de este modulo le estaree muy agradecido....
         jerco........
gracias...


----------



## Electricista (Ene 20, 2007)

Amigo ve si esto te sirve ..

http://doc.newage-avkseg.com/doku.pdf/progs/docserve/fu_tab_all.htm

clica en los queestan en azul y encuentras información...
encontre algo que puede servirte
http://doc.newage-avkseg.com/doku.pdf/function/ndc1/ndc1_installation_es.pdf


----------

